# Other Languages > XML, HTML, Javascript, Web and CSS >  How to change this JS code to work on 3-channel audio files

## Winston17

I can't remember where I downloaded this, but I wanted to change it so it can play 3 channels, Left-Right-Center, in the spectrum (Not "Mid", but another audio channel). I can do a 2-color process on the spectrum, by using 2 colors on 1 channel, and the last 1 on the other. I want to open 3 channel audio files for each pixel. Could you please help me figure out what I need to change so I can play each channel on a sound through the 3 pixel colors? It has L and R Input and Output, but I have a feeling there is a "2" in a file representing "Stereo", but there are commands in the ".html" file that tell it to select/play Left and Right, not Center, so that'd also have to be changed. There is alot of files with the names ending in ".js", so I'm assuming it is JavaScript. Thank you for helping.

_My Quote: "Because reverse is slower than forward; reverse is below stopping time."_

----------


## dday9

Yeah, this is JavaScript, but you've basically given us a project asked to change a single feature in it, and haven't told us where the feature lives.

----------

